# Star Wars: Episode 9: J. J. Abrams sieht die Kritik gelassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9: J. J. Abrams sieht die Kritik gelassen*

						Star-Wars-Regisseur J. J. Abrams sieht in der Kritik am aktuellen Film "Star Wars: Episode 9: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" kein großes Problem. Ihm sei klar gewesen, dass jede Entscheidung einige Fans zufriedenstellen und andere aufregen würde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9: J. J. Abrams sieht die Kritik gelassen*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Dezember 2019)

J.J. Abrams mag das entspannt sehen, Disney aber vielleicht nicht.

Das Opening Weekend war nach Star Wars Standards ja absolut unterdurchschnittlich. 

Und wenn ich mir die Auslastung im lokalen Kino ansehe, ist das nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Hype um Star Wars 7.
In der ersten Woche konnte ich damals überhaupt keine brauchbaren Karten mehr bekommen. 
Ich hab die letzten Tage wiederholt reingeguckt und würde selbst ne Stunde vorher jetzt noch Top Plätze bekommen...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Dezember 2019)

im groben und ganzen hat Abrams mit Episode 9 eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. 
Sicherlich kann man hier vieles kritisieren, aber man muss bedenken was alles in dem Film untergeberacht werden musste. Hätte Episode 8 nicht so unendlich viel kaputt gemacht, hätte Episode 9 das Ende der Saga vermutlich auf eine andere Art erzählen können. Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh mit dem Ende, hätte mir aber auch einige Dinge anders gewünscht (möchte aber an dieser Stelle nicht spoilern).
Es gab jedenfalls ein würdiges Ende.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2019)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> J.J. Abrams mag das entspannt sehen, Disney aber vielleicht nicht.
> 
> Das Opening Weekend war nach Star Wars Standards ja absolut unterdurchschnittlich.


Naja. Star Wars gehört heutzutage auch eher zur Boomer Generation, statt zur Generation Y, welche wohl häufiger im Kino sind (nur eben nicht in Papa/Opa Filmen).


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2019)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir die Auslastung im lokalen Kino ansehe, ist das nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Hype um Star Wars 7.
> In der ersten Woche konnte ich damals überhaupt keine brauchbaren Karten mehr bekommen.
> Ich hab die letzten Tage wiederholt reingeguckt und würde selbst ne Stunde vorher jetzt noch Top Plätze bekommen...


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Als ich Montag im Kino war da war alles voll.
Ich musste schon eine Woche vorher Plätze reservieren.

Topic: Er hat in dem Sinne Recht das man es nicht jeden Recht machen kann.
Vielleicht hatte er ja nach EP 8 wirklich keine andere Wahl als es nur so zu machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2019)

> Abrams hat sich nun das erste Mal seit der Veröffentlichung von _Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers_  öffentlich geäußert, und kam dabei auch auf dieses Thema zu sprechen.  Er sagte, dass beide Seiten recht hätten: Sowohl die, die den Film  lieben, als auch die, die ihn nicht mögen. Für ihn als Regisseur wäre es  schlicht unmöglich, alle zufriedenzustellen - insbesondere bei einer  Marke wie Star Wars.



Problem ist nach meiner Auffassung nur, Jar Jar Abrams hat es weder in Star Trek (2 Filme) noch Star Wars geschafft irgendeine ernstnehmbare Seite wirklich zufrieden zu stellen. Die Einzigen die vielleicht mit diesen Produktionen zufrieden waren sind die Leute die sich für die Lore hinter beiden Reihen absolut null interessieren und sich einfach nur in B-Moviequalität ( Action & Explosionen mit Crap Story) berieseln lassen wollen.

Der Mann hat einfach absolut kein Talent  für die beiden Reihen, meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Captain-S (25. Dezember 2019)

Also mir hat die Regiearbeit von Abrams bei Episode 7 + 9, als auch Star Trek 1 + 2 sehr gut gefallen.

Und wenn man hier behauptet er hätte "kein Talent" ist das natürlich absoluter Blödsinn, bzw. man 
hat überhaupt keine Ahnung was gute Regie ausmacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2019)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Und wenn man hier behauptet er hätte "kein Talent" ist das natürlich absoluter Blödsinn, bzw. man
> hat überhaupt keine Ahnung was gute Regie ausmacht.



Lesen und verstehen was man liest ist schon ein Arschloch, oder? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Mann hat einfach *absolut kein Talent  für die beiden Reihen*, meine Meinung dazu.



Niemand hier hat behauptet das er als Regisseur allgemein völlig Talentbefreit wäre.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Problem ist nach meiner Auffassung nur, Jar Jar Abrams hat es weder in Star Trek (2 Filme) noch Star Wars geschafft irgendeine ernstnehmbare Seite wirklich zufrieden zu stellen.



Kein Regisseur der Welt wäre in der Lage alle Seiten zufrieden zu stellen.
Der Star Trek Reboot fand ich jetzt gelungen. Die neuen Darsteller haben sich gut eingefunden.
Der dritte Teil krankt am Drehbuch von Simon Pegg. Der kann sowas einfach nicht.
Und auch Episode 7 war solide. 
Ich persönlich hätte Abrams für alle Star Wars Filme engagiert. Das wäre konsequenter gewesen und hätte mehr Harmonie mit Episode 8 gebracht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2019)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Hätte Episode 8 nicht so unendlich viel kaputt gemacht, hätte Episode 9 das Ende der Saga vermutlich auf eine andere Art erzählen können.



So sehe ich das auch. Abrams hat gerettet was zu retten war nach dem Episode-8-Desaster.
Klar kann man über viele Sachen streiten, manches fand ich auch gut anderes weniger aber immerhin ist Episode 9 kein Griff ins Klo geworden (für mich). Ich bin jetzt auch kein Abrams-Fan aber bei dem Scherbenhaufen den man ihm hingeklatscht hat hatter meiner Meinung nach noch sehr ordentlich was draus geklebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Star Trek Reboot fand ich jetzt gelungen.



11 war ja gerade noch so im Bereich des erträglichen (war einfach zuviel Fließband-Action und die Romulaner waren zimlich missglückt), aber 12 mit dem neuen Khan und der Story war einfach nur ein einziger Griff ins Klo. 
Das lag auch nicht an den Darstellern als ehr am Drehbuch, die Darsteller waren ja durchaus passend (bis auf Khan) und haben ihre Rollen möglichst gut gespielt.


----------



## Atlas (25. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Problem ist nach meiner Auffassung nur, Jar Jar Abrams hat es weder in Star Trek (2 Filme) noch Star Wars geschafft irgendeine ernstnehmbare Seite wirklich zufrieden zu stellen. Die Einzigen die vielleicht mit diesen Produktionen zufrieden waren sind die Leute die sich für die Lore hinter beiden Reihen absolut null interessieren und sich einfach nur in B-Moviequalität ( Action & Explosionen mit Crap Story) berieseln lassen wollen.
> 
> Der Mann hat einfach absolut kein Talent  für die beiden Reihen, meine Meinung dazu.



Ich muss sagen, dass ich EP7 und vor allem 8 total Banane fand.
Einerseits mit dem neu-Aufguss der Episoden 4 und 5 sowie solch - selbst für dieses Universum- unlogischen Dingen wie der Endlosverfolgungsjagd, dem Lichtsprung etc...

9 Fand ich einigermaßen gelungen aber ich muss @Nightslaver zustimmen. Star Trek und Star Wars kann Abrahms nicht. Die Filme selber sind gut. Handwerklich gut gemacht etc... 
Allerdings 
1. Man könnte jeden x-Beliebigen Titel drüber schreiben wie "Kampfstern Orion" oder "Raumpatrouille Galactica" ….  Star wars oder Star Trek Feeling kamen bei mir nicht auf. Das hat selbst George Lucas mit Episode 1 besser gemacht und Jar Jar war da der Feeling-Killer schlechthin.
2. Seine verdammten Lensflare-Effekte und Kameraeinstellungen sind in jedem seiner Filme immer gleich, kommen immer vor und sind mittlerweile echt nervig.


----------



## Lexx (25. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> hat es weder in Star Trek noch Star Wars geschafft irgendeine ernstnehmbare Seite wirklich zufrieden zu stellen


Meiner Beobachtung nach ( hab 4 Kinder und 1 Nichte), ist das heute mit dem unsäglichen Twitter- und Reddit-Rotze/rn gar nicht mehr möglich.
Egal, um was es geht... es regiert das digitale verdummte "Brüll-Recht".


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat behauptet, dass er als Regisseur allgemein völlig Talentbefreit wäre.


Naja, Talent ist ja immer relativ. Er versteht was von Bildern und von Kameraführung usw., von Storytelling allerdings leider herzlich wenig. In Hollywood reicht das aber aus, um zu den ganz Großen zu gehören.


----------



## KaneTM (27. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, Talent ist ja immer relativ. Er versteht was von Bildern und von Kameraführung usw., von Storytelling allerdings leider herzlich wenig. In Hollywood reicht das aber aus, um zu den ganz Großen zu gehören.



Sehe ich leider auch so... EP 9 hat echt ein paar wirklich schöne Bilder! Leider war's dass dann auch schon. Der halbe Film ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Krampfhaft werden Situationen konstruiert, die irgendwie an das "gute alte" erinnern sollen. Und diese Schnitte... das ganze Ding ist wieder in üblicher Manier für die übliche Kundschaft mit der verbliebenen 10-sekündigen Aufmerksamkeitsspanne produziert. In meinem Bekanntenkreis herrscht durchaus Uneinigkeit, ob 9 noch schlimmer als die 8 geworden ist und ob der Film nun besser oder schlechter als Battlefield Earth zu ertragen ist...


----------



## PeaceTank (29. Dezember 2019)

Mit diesem Film hat Disney " Star Wars " zu Grabe getragen und jetzt ist alles zu Ende...……..


----------

